# My Avatar



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, fess up. Who clicked the Ok button. :lol:


Admit it........... be honest now. 

This isn't no "Where's the Beef commercial." :lol:



unless you are into bald fat men. LOL


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I did.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

well females are more inquisitive. So you can blame it on your
genetic makeup.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

hahaha i actualy didnt cause some of thoose will shut down your computer


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL>>> all it does is take you to my profile. LOL:lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't .

...but I can admit that considered it.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Since you asked I just had to look. Don't tell my hubby but I was looking for something much more revealing..... :roll:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Ok, fess up. Who clicked the Ok button. :lol:
> 
> 
> Admit it........... be honest now.
> ...


 
Heck if you have been around as long as I have one nekkid man looks much the same as the next....unless they have more hair!:shock:

Just some are larger and some........errrrr smaller! :wink:


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

i did!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Heck if you have been around as long as I have one nekkid man looks much the same as the next....unless they have more hair!:shock:
> 
> Just some are larger and some........errrrr smaller! :wink:


 

same can be said of the opposite sex. LOL.:lol:j/k
finally someone closer to my age.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> same can be said of the opposite sex. LOL.:lol:j/k


Yes but I would hope the hair is minimized....at least on the body!!! LOL:lol:



RegalCharm said:


> finally someone closer to my age.


Except I am not fat and bald!:lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is it that as we age men lose their hair and we gain it? At least it's easier to remove hair than it is add it. :???:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> At least it's easier to remove hair than it is add it. :???:


I see you like Brazil ??????:lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Brazil????


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Except I am not fat and bald!:lol:


 
I am built for comfort, not speed.:lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Brazil????


 
You have never heard of a Brazilian wax job ??????

And RegalCharm...most men I know of are built for comfort !!!:shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

No, I guess I like to remove hair in a painless way! And, yes, Spyder, I think most men are made for their own comfort! I have to say, though, my husband is a pretty great guy.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> You have never heard of a Brazilian wax job ??????
> 
> And RegalCharm...most men I know of are built for comfort !!!:shock:


Joshie... a brazilian wax job is below the waist.:shock: OUCH!!!!!!

spyder...Are those horns on the head of your spider your Avatar???
women who have spunk are good. :lol::lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh I have TONS of spunk and those spider horns are a Brazilian gone wrong !!! LOL :shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Oh I have TONS of spunk and those spider horns are a Brazilian gone wrong !!! LOL :shock:


 

roflmbo. Do I know you from another forum?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> roflmbo. Do I know you from another forum?


 
I don't know...which ones do you inhabit?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

hgs, horse.com


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I did/do still post on horse.com. Came over when they had all that problem. Still lurk there but rarely post now.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I did/do still post on horse.com. Came over when they had all that problem. Still lurk there but rarely post now.


 
Same here. I liked it there, but they seem not at all interested in
fixing it. I post once in a great while


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Joshie... a brazilian wax job is below the waist.:shock: OUCH!!!!!!


Oh, my goodness! I had no idea. My 20 year old is correct. I AM old! 

So, to clarify my earlier statement (and offer TMI :-?), men tend to lose hair from the top of their heads as they age and women tend to gain hair above the neck in places they'd prefer to be hairless. It's easier for a woman to shave those places than it is for a man to add hair to his head.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Oh, my goodness! I had no idea. My 20 year old is correct. I AM old!
> 
> So, to clarify my earlier statement (and offer TMI :-?), men tend to lose hair from the top of their heads as they age and women tend to gain hair above the neck in places they'd prefer to be hairless. It's easier for a woman to shave those places than it is for a man to add hair to his head.


My hair migrated from my head to my ears and nose. LOL.....

No , you are not old, you are like me, which is, wine gets better with age.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone notice how the male member profiles get looked at more times than the average female ones?:shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

that is because we males are an endangered species on horse forums

What do you want to know that isn't in my profile.? LOL........


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Since you ASKED..............age ?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably because there are more women on these forums. I tried to join horse.com but they never responded to my request to join. :shock: 


And Regal C, I'm OK with aging like a fine wine. But sometimes wine goes bad and turns to vinegar. :shock: What would I like to know? Well, your signature makes me wonder if you're married. And, if so, what's your wife like? :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Since you ASKED..............age ?


58



Joshie said:


> Probably because there are more women on these forums. I tried to join horse.com but they never responded to my request to join. :shock:
> 
> 
> And Regal C, I'm OK with aging like a fine wine. But sometimes wine goes bad and turns to vinegar. :shock: What would I like to know? Well, your signature makes me wonder if you're married. And, if so, what's your wife like? :lol:


Yes, I am married. She is here. LOL. no seriously, she doesn't like horses, that caused a great divide over expensives since I boarded
3 horses at one time. but I gave away my last two to a very nice
girl. but i would say she is like most wives. 

man you ask tough questions. LOL.....You haven't turned to vinegar have you.

and horse.com will not let new members sign up, that is one of the
problems since the Great Crash.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool! Someone here is older than I am. I'm 44. My hubby is quite a bit older than you are. I had to see my cardiologist last week and he took a riding lesson with our little one. He hadn't been on a horse in more than 50 years. He brags that as a kid he was a Rough Rider.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Cool! Someone here is older than I am. I'm 44. My hubby is quite a bit older than you are. I had to see my cardiologist last week and he took a riding lesson with our little one. He hadn't been on a horse in more than 50 years. He brags that as a kid he was a Rough Rider.


 
My dear girl...I am old enough to be your mother. LOL


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool, Spyder. I was feeling bad that I was fighting with kids over carrots. Wanna know a secret? My hubby is a month younger than my mother. :shock: He says he's just glad he's not older than she is.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Cool, Spyder. I was feeling bad that I was fighting with kids over carrots. Wanna know a secret? My hubby is a month younger than my mother. :shock: He says he's just glad he's not older than she is.


 
When we get older we like to hoard things. The youngsters don't understand this concept. They have a lifetime to get carrots...us not so much.:shock:

I understand exactly how your hubby is feeling.:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, Spyder is one of those sexy senior citizens. that is great


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Hey, Spyder is one of those sexy senior citizens. that is great


 
My secret is out. :shock::shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie;184126 said:


> He says he's just glad he's not older than she is.


 

rofl. as long as he is young at heart and loving I don't see any problems
unless your mom starts treating him like a boy toy. :shocklol::lol::lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> My secret is out. :shock::shock:


 
LOL. I will not tell.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> rofl. as long as he is young at heart and loving I don't see any problems
> unless your mom starts treating him like a boy toy. :shocklol::lol::lol:


When we first met I told him A) It's a good thing he's immature or he'd be too old for me and B) It's a good thing I like antiques. For some reason, he didn't see the humor in my comments. :?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie said:


> When we first met I told him A) It's a good thing he's immature or he'd be too old for me and B) It's a good thing I like antiques. For some reason, he didn't see the humor in my comments. :?


 
LOL. antiques are worth more . if they don't need alot of refinishing.:lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> LOL. antiques are worth more . if they don't need alot of refinishing.:lol:


Ahh, but that's the problem. Lots of people "fix" the finish but when they do that they reduce the item's value. Same goes with people too, sometimes.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Ahh, but that's the problem. Lots of people "fix" the finish but when they do that they reduce the item's value. Same goes with people too, sometimes.


 
Yup every little bump and imperfection has a meaning and history. Refinishing causes all that history to disappear.:wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Yup every little bump and imperfection has a meaning and history. Refinishing causes all that history to disappear.:wink:


 

WoW, that is a very deep thought.


Oh, and Spyder do you realize how much money it is costing you
to leave your computer logged on 24/7 to keep your carrots safe?:lol::lol:
and I like carrot cake so the next time you bake one .......


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Oh, and Spyder do you realize how much money it is costing you
> to leave your computer logged on 24/7 to keep your carrots safe?:lol::lol:
> and I like carrot cake so the next time you bake one .......


Not a single cent !!!

I will work on the carrot cake. Maybe If I find a smaller batch I could make a smaller one...just enough for 2-4 people.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Not a single cent !!!
> 
> I will work on the carrot cake. Maybe If I find a smaller batch I could make a smaller one...just enough for 2-4 people.


 
LOL:lol:

what would I have to do to maybe get a slice of that delectable cake.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Enjoy !!!!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks great, but that looks like more than a 2-4 people
size cake, LOL>......


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> that looks great, but that looks like more than a 2-4 people
> size cake, LOL>......


I like LARGE slices...LOL


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I like LARGE slices...LOL


 
LOL I can not hold that against you. LOL.
and a large glass of cold milk to wash it down with.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

And, I think Spyder has the right idea. One has to keep one's baby carrots safe from carrot nappers.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

yep Spyder is a sly fox when it comes to the carrot babies ;-)

but did you see that carrot cake she was sharing. yummmy.


----------

